# Next house



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

nice


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Someone is getting lessons from Moose boy to do his Videos:whistling2:,,,, or you got one of your kids to make your vid:thumbup:

Will tune in next week:thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Let say that my kid find me an iphone app to di video so ill gave him the video day by day and he will edit it


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

What kind of music should he put in background ? 
You can choose between : 

Eminem
Avenged sevenfold 
Papa roach 
Kid rock 
Lmfao
Guns n roses ( paradise city ) 
Toby mac 
U2 
Coldplay
Or some french rock song 

The most popular choosen will be in background


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kid Rock ''I am the bullgod ''


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Machine Mud Production - YouTube


 That was kool Machine!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> What kind of music should he put in background ?
> You can choose between :
> 
> Eminem
> ...


So much for our Canadian content rules:whistling2:

RUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Rush ??? C'mon !! At least if you whant a canadian group , ask for nickelback , our lady peace , tragically hip .... Rush is what they play in elevator


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

kewl vid machine i like it:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya! Awesome man! I dig it!
I vote Avenged Sevenfold! Hell ya!
Oh oh! Black Veil Brides bro!
Black Veil Brides :yes: Perfect Weapon!
Do it up! lol.
Look forward to it!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Rush ??? C'mon !! At least if you whant a canadian group , ask for nickelback , our lady peace , tragically hip .... Rush is what they play in elevator


Rush is elevator music :blink:, Well Nickle back is what









Lets try some April Wine, trooper, Triumph, Steppenwolf, the Band, BTO, Max Webster, Guess who, Neil young, 

Young bucks


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Rush is elevator music :blink:, Well Nickle back is what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ya! Go with any of those bands 2buck said....because we all want to be sleeping during your video! :whistling2:
Ya...right!
Kick it up a notch! Avenged Sevenfold!


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

You need to be a man get some back in black led zepplin:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

i meant ac dc but i typed led zepplin too much dust on the brain


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Dans drunk again:thumbup:

Maybe you should use this song machine:whistling2:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

avenged sevenfold- seize the day i like that song! or better yet bad company- five finger death punch:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I like that:thumbsup: nice choice


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Dans drunk again:thumbup:
> Maybe you should use this song machine:whistling2:


Dear god! Please don't use that! Haha.
What was I thinking...



DLSdrywall said:


> avenged sevenfold- seize the day i like that song! or better yet bad company- five finger death punch:yes:


Good choices! 
Seize the day! :yes:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya go with Five Finger Death Punch Bad company


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Ya go with Five Finger Death Punch Bad company


I'm okay with that too :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Rush is elevator music :blink:, Well Nickle back is what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sh!t. You stole my comment.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

machinemud said:


> What kind of music should he put in background ?
> You can choose between :
> 
> Eminem
> ...


Pink Floyd?
Acker dacker?
Jimmy Barnes? ......I'm a working class man :thumbup:
......God I'm getting old.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's my next one machinemud ! I might even actually help build this one from start to mudding only. The GC is one cool cat. I've never had the chance to build anything so it should be a fun learning experience. The package comes in about another week. The view is going to be super awesome ! Pics don't do justice in this case for sure.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Ill be able to finish the clip and the house for saturday


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

AC/DC Highway 2 hell:thumbsup:
Cause we r all heading there:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

The video will be around 7 min , i need i song that long , highway to hell is around 4:30


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Still Waiting .... - YouTube


LOL:thumbup:

There's the difference between us old and young bucks. Your waiting with anticipation for your house to be ready. Counting down the days for the house to be done, like it was xmas. Stopping in daily to see how the job is coming a long......

Well us old bucks know 2 days means 4 days. We sit on our duffs till it's ready, and bitch and complain when we get the phone call that it's done:furious:.............


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> The video will be around 7 min , i need i song that long , highway to hell is around 4:30


7 :yes::thumbup::thumbup:minutes


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am not sure how long it is, but queens Bohemian rhapsody goes for a while.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Not long enough gaz , i check


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Eric claptons layla goes for 7min:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Try something a little more rock than layla gaz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I was going for length:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Not long enough gaz , i check





machinemud said:


> Try something a little more rock than layla gaz


Sidewinder by Avenged Sevenfold!
Long and amazing rock!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I vote for sidewinder too ! Moore and 2 buck cheers for rush , we need more vote ! C'mon a7x fan !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

C'mon Moore and 2buck!!!
Here's some real rock!! Stick it out and listen to the whole song. You'll love it. The last 2-3 minutes is mind blowing! Amazing solos and classical guitar.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> C'mon Moore and 2buck!!!
> Here's some real rock!! Stick it out and listen to the whole song. You'll love it. The last 2-3 minutes is mind blowing! Amazing solos and classical guitar.
> 
> Avenged Sevenfold (a7x) - Sidewinder (W/Lyrics) - YouTube


 NO offense ,,but I would need a tab of acid If I had to listen to that song again!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> NO offense ,,but I would need a tab of acid If I had to listen to that song again!



LISTEN TO IT AGAIN!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

What about ( breakdown from guns n roses ) ? It have the 7 minutes mark , its still rock but more relax than a7x and less older than rush ?!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Someone is getting lessons from Moose boy to do his Videos:whistling2:,,,, or you got one of your kids to make your vid:thumbup:
> 
> Will tune in next week:thumbup:


Think he is trying to show moosey that others can float digital on the net also


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> C'mon Moore and 2buck!!!
> Here's some real rock!! Stick it out and listen to the whole song. You'll love it. The last 2-3 minutes is mind blowing! Amazing solos and classical guitar.
> 
> Avenged Sevenfold (a7x) - Sidewinder (W/Lyrics) - YouTube


Boring:whistling2:
They sound like a poor attempt at early Queen, start out slow, be heavy by 3:00 mark, lots of back up vocals, they get heavy near end of song, then mellow. They reminded me of this song from Queen, with the structure 
Bits and pieces of this song lead to Bohemian Rhapsody 






Use this song machine, a band that said they were influenced by RUSH !!!!!!!!,,, it's 7 minutes


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm down with phantom of the opera!!! :thumbup:
I can play that song! One of my favourite songs to play on guitar actually!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Iron maiden ,,, hummm not sure ... Not everyone love that kind of beat !! It must be a song that everyone will enjoy ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

free bird....I hate that gd song ,,but Is 2 hrs long.. should give ya enough time.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> It must be a song that everyone will enjoy ...


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

couldn't find the "drop the fu*king puck version":thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> free bird....I hate that gd song ,,but Is 2 hrs long.. should give ya enough time.


................
YOU HATE FREEBIRD!?
What's wrong with you?....
I sent you a free guitar and you hate freebird!?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Green grass and high tides by the outlaws. 
Long song which is pretty rocking and has amazing solos!
I know the ole timers like 2buck will like it :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> ................
> YOU HATE FREEBIRD!?
> What's wrong with you?....
> I sent you a free guitar and you hate freebird!?


 I also hate ..Stairway /zep.....:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I also hate ..Stairway /zep.....:yes:


 Send my guitar back!
Hahaha! Just kidding. It's all good man.
You grew up around those songs so I'm sure you heard them a crap ton more than me, I just find them essential to the rock & roll we have today.
They are a part of history and are classics.
Now granted I don't generally listen to the same style of music as everyone else, but that doesn't mean I don't like it.
Everyone has to understand that music is a huge part of my life. Not a day goes by where I don't sing a song on my way to work, or scream at the top of my lungs when More than a feeling by Boston comes on the radio at work! Just because I post songs by heavy metal bands that the majority of you have and never will hear of, doesn't mean I don't listen to the same boring crap as everyone else.
If the average person has 100 different artists in their music library, that would mean I have 10 000 artists in mine. I have most likely listened to everything you have ever listened too and will listen to way more after you :yes:
That's just what I do. I love music!

On that note!
Here's another wicked awesome tune brought to you by moi!
For fans of both metallica and rush I bring to you Dream Theater!
Prepare to be mind F*ckd!
They have heavy riffs and shredding solo's like metallica but also have the same progressive rock feel as rush!
Neil Peart was a huge influence on this drummer's playing style.





And now now! Before all the old timers b!tch about how heavy that was and they need acid baths to ever listen to it again....listen to this next song by the same band!
Completely different style of song with amazing solos and touching performances!! What's even more crazy is that this is live!






Dream Theater is hands down one of my most influential bands of all time! And all though they have very loyal fans and a huge following, I feel they didn't get anywhere near the amount of recognition they deserved! These guys should be bigger than metallica.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I also hate ..Stairway /zep.....:yes:


Same here:yes:

remember this song Moore, this song was the rage at one time, live sex acts on the stage and everything with this band:blink:

Maybe Machine can where the boots he has on (go to 3 minute mark:yes


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Every time I see 2buck attempt to upload his choices in music from his past I wonder if he went through some ACID TRIP days ?? :whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I guess that if we can't decide a song , ill
Just go with instrumental beat


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

machinemud said:


> I guess that if we can't decide a song , ill
> Just go with instrumental beat


 lol....Don't give up on us Man!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol !! We have until tomorow 3 pm to make a choice , around 4 , ill put the clip online !


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> NO offense ,,but I would need a tab of acid If I had to listen to that song again!


I'm sorry, by acid, do you mean cyanide?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

What about something from Pink Floyd.....The Wall? (cuz....of......walls?)





 ??



Or.........


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm sorry, by acid, do you mean cyanide?


 Can't remember Slim....I may have takin that too! :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The drywall song:thumbup::whistling2:

http://www.myspace.com/music/player?sid=80951235&ac=now


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> What about something from Pink Floyd.....The Wall? (cuz....of......walls?)
> 
> Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (Parts 1, 2 & 3) - YouTube ??
> 
> ...


oh yeah  :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Can't remember Slim....I may have takin that too! :blink:


If you did, then you're my new hero!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_cyanide


----------

